# socket clientport freigeben



## Thanni (28. Jan 2004)

Hallo Leute habe eine frage

ich habe einen kleinen clienten geschrieben
der auf sagen wir port 50001 liegt
wenn ich den socket dann .close() 
und eine neue verbindung erstellen will nimmt der den port nicht mehr und behauptet der sei schon vergeben

wie kann ich einen port wieder unbind(en) .
das steht bei mir an der stelle wo ich die verbindung trenne

                                 connection.close();    //socket    
                                 connection=null;
                                 out.close();                //output stream
                                 out=null;
                                 in.close();                //inputstream
                                 in=null;


reicht das nicht hab ich noch was vergessen?
achja serverseitig habe ich die verbindung glaube auch gekappt ... 

gruß thanni


----------



## nekton (29. Jan 2004)

das problem kenne ich, aber habe es damals glaube ich selbst nicht loesen koennen. habe gerade mal in die doku geschaut und evtl. kannst du was erreichen indem du shutdownOutput()  und/oder shutdownInput() aurfurst. aber wei gesagt, 100%ig weiss ich's auch nicht.


----------



## Thanni (2. Feb 2004)

hallo nekton
ich probiere das bei gelegenheit mal aber ich bin pessimistisch ;(


----------

